# Gas strut fitted to  Chinese ZX45 mill



## Moper361 (Nov 20, 2018)

Is there any threads on here in regard to people fitting a gas strut or spring to there quill on a Chinese milling machine ?
The reason I ask is I want to improve and try and overcome the backlash in my rack and pinion on my mill.I have been reading a few threads in other places of people fitting a gas strut to the quill to keep it engaged on the rack and pinion .As it's quite annoying when you go to do a depth adjustment and the quill sticks or drops randomly and you have to mess around getting it at right spot again .I do have DRO on my mill and this makes it easier but it would be much nicer if the quill was a bit smoother in operation .I also plan on making some new brass quill lock slugs as the ones that are in there now are just steel with a flat mating face and at times seem to hold onto the quill and not make for easy adjustment with a bit of additional force to get the quill locks to let go .

Any info appreciated 

Regards Nat


----------

